# Finding work in OZ



## anhagen (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

My wife and I are Kiwis trying to go on our OE.

We have a 9MO daughter.

I am a ICT admin in NZ: (PBX admin, Mobile admin and IT Admin.)

Any tips for making the move?

Anyone know of a good site guide to writing a CV in the Aussie format.

Which cities are the best for bringing up a baby?

All advice welcome.

Bw,
ANH


----------



## John...WW (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi,

You are welcome to visit our site. We have a free MS word resume sample in the news section.

Regards


John Matthews


----------

